# NetBeans Module



## Generic1 (8. Aug 2008)

Hi,

Da ich meine Applkation, welche ich gerade dabei bin zu programmieren, möglichst variable bezüglich Ergänzungen halten will, hat mich @Wildcard auf die Idee mit dem OSGi gebracht,

jetzt hab ich mich weiter informiert und bin auf die Seite gestoßen: http://www.netbeans.org/files/documents/4/951/NetBeansModuleEntwicklen.pdf

nun frage ich mich, ob ich die IDE NetBeans schon verwenden kann für meine Applikation (ohne jegliche Module/Bundles) und einfach die Module/Bundles programmiere,

Hab momentan keinen roten Faden, wie ich entweder mit dem OSGi Framework oder der NetBeans IDE vorgehen soll????


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2008)

Netbeans Module sind keine OSGi Bundles, da Netbeans nicht auf OSGi basiert.
Zwar kann man mit Netbeans durchaus OSGi Bundles entwickeln, erhält dafür aber weniger Unterstützung als es Eclipse könnte.


----------



## Generic1 (8. Aug 2008)

@Wildcard
Was sagst du dazu, das ich einfach meine Module programmiert und diese in die "nackte" NetBeans IDE installiere oder geht das auch mit Eclipse,
Ich weiß nicht so recht wo ich beginne soll aber RCP ist ja dann das richtige Schlagwort oder?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2008)

Ach du willst eine Netbeans RCP schreiben? Das geht natürlich auch, nur kenne ich mich mit Netbeans RCP zu wenig aus um dir sagen zu können ob damit zur Laufzeit Bundles aktualisiert, installiert und entfernt werden können.
In Puncto RCP ist Eclipse eher der Standard...


----------



## Generic1 (8. Aug 2008)

Na dann werde ich eher auf Eclipse umsteigen, wird eh zeit


----------

